
Magnet: Attraction on the Spot - vfXander
http://www.tryMag.net
======
vfXander
Hi everyone, this is Alessandro Schiassi, founder and CEO of Magnet!

Magnet is the first on-site attraction app, merging the best aspects of online
dating and real life approaching.

With the check-in feature, Magnet allows you to quickly browse and filter
singles around you, in real-time. If there is mutual interest, you get
connected with a 5-minute chat. Break the ice and meet up on the spot.

"It's not online dating, it's on-site attraction"

We just released today the beta and I'd love to hear feedback from fellow
entrepreneurs! We hope to make dating safer, more efficient, and overall a
more fun experience. Let me know what you think!

Alessandro

